# Synthetic or regular motor oil?



## Sunny94 (Jul 17, 2016)

Im a newbee here..pls help me out! Which is better engine oil for my '94 sentra lec? Synthetic or regular? Specific type pls..thanks alot!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Synthetic oils cost more then conventional oils, however synthetic oils handle high temperatures better than conventional oils. They’re better at transferring heat, meaning synthetic oils can actually help a vehicle’s engine run cooler. Being more resistant to breakdown or “shearing,” synthetics are much more robust than conventional lubricants, something that can really pay off. The drain interval can safely be extended anywhere from 10,000 to 12,000 miles, or three to four times normal oil. Of course the benefits of synthetic oil comes at a price. They’re usually several times more expensive than old-fashioned lubricants. But with longer drain intervals and improved fuel economy, the benefits of synthetic justify the expense,


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I use synthetic oil, myself, but find it interesting that Blackstone Labs, who does oil analysis, states that their own employees use conventional oil. An argument can be made for both, as Nissan often recommends, depending on vehicle and use, conventional oil change intervals of 7500 miles. Oil quality, today, is very good no matter which way you go. For most drivers, conventional oil will work just fine. If you want the better, then go to synthetic. I think more important is changing the oil and filter per manufacturer's recommended intervals and using the specified viscosity.


----------



## Sunny94 (Jul 17, 2016)

Okay..so for my '94 sentra..what specific synthetic oil would you recommend? 10w-20? 5w-30? Or any other else?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

It should be in your owners manual, or just google it or search forum here. Re synthetic vs reg, the other point is that synthetic does not degrade suffer from the same degradation curve over time as conventional oil. There is a good video explaining this. Just do a little googling.


----------



## anjp (Jul 3, 2016)

Sunny94 said:


> Okay..so for my '94 sentra..what specific synthetic oil would you recommend? 10w-20? 5w-30? Or any other else?


Look at your owners manual, it will specify the type to use. 
If you dont have an owner's manual you can find it online... There are usually lots of free manual downloads if you google. 

For a car of that age I expect it will say 5w-30, SN, energy conserving. But please verify this in print. 

As for me, I typically use conventional oil and change every 5,000 or so miles. I live in Canada where the winters are harsh on the car. Changing more frequently makes more sense to me.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

According to the FSM, a 5W-30 motor oil is preferred for a '94 sentra.


----------



## kenvb (Jul 23, 2016)

900,000 on 15-40 diesal oil in a 2000 Honda 1500 motorcycle..so i use same in all my vehicles too.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here Kenvb-- just for you.

The Beginners Guide To Oil | How It Works | Motorcycle Cruiser.


I can only assume you live in a tropical climate. I doubt my X trail would even start on a cold morning w 15w40.


----------



## kenvb (Jul 23, 2016)

no tropical climate here in Northern Alberta. when it gets below freezing,,i switch to 0-40 diesal 0il


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I guess just don't see the point. The big thing is reg oil changes. Why use an oil spec for diesel engines in a modern car engine? In Northern Alberta you must be running 0w40 for six months a year. Wouldn't it affect gas mileage, and wouldn't it potentially harm your catalytic converter which I am guessing is not an issue for your bike.


----------



## kenvb (Jul 23, 2016)

my 03 chev half ton has 389,000 miles on it ( US Model) no leaks, doesnt burn oil. same catalytic convertor.always gets 20 mpg on highway year round. the bike just got triked and sold to older couple ,it wont get 1000 kms a yr now ,and both had oil changes at 5000 miles .diesal oil is half price of other.and 10,000,000 truckers cant be wrong. most of my Gold Wing owner buddys use 15-40 too.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Guess you cannot argue with success, but we are talking oil for a 1993 sentra. That is wild that diesel oil is half the price. These days diesel fuel usually costs more per litre than gasoline. What is the difference between diesel oil and reg motor oil?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You really shouldn't use diesel oil in a car with a catalytic converter because of the higher zinc and phosphorus levels used to prevent bearing and cam lobe wear. These additives can be detrimental to the catalytic converter.


----------

